# new champion in house



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Went to the elgin kennel club show this weekend in london on. There was 2 shows friday and one on saturday and sunday, We took becca and snakers, on friday becca took wb x2 and bow once. Snakers took winners twice, best of winners once and BOS twice. and BPIB twice. On saturday he took ,wd BOW, and BPIB , he did the same on sunday. To become a new can champion at 7.5 months old.What a great weekend, photo coming


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you Snakers, and Becca! look forward to the foto's!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Snakers.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

That's awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

BUBBAGSD said:


> Went to the elgin kennel club show this weekend in london on. There was 2 shows friday and one on saturday and sunday, We took becca and snakers, on friday becca took wb x2 and bow once. Snakers took winners twice, best of winners once and BOS twice. and BPIB twice. On saturday he took ,wd BOW, and BPIB , he did the same on sunday. To become a new can champion at 7.5 months old.What a great weekend, photo coming


A CH at 7.5 months? That is amazing! Still a baby and not even close to adult development!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!!! Congratulations.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats to you both!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Amazing. Congratulations. Looked at your album. You have some real beautiful dogs.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!

We are chasing points on our girls, so I know how much those wins mean.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone , hes like his father who got his ckc and akc championships by a year and a half. We're going down to the detroit dog show in march so we will see how he does there.Good luck diane i know how hard it is to get an akc championship.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Amazing. Congratulations. Looked at your album. You have some real beautiful dogs.


 
thanks paddy


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Congrats!!!


 
Thanks elizabeth, i read in one of your posts that you are looking to do some confirmation with stark. There is a confirmation fun match at the woodstock show this saturday after best in show. If you are interested


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have to work this week otherwise I would go!

We have plans to go to the Orangeville show in March with Stark and possible Zefra too if I can manage to get it off of work.

Zeffie will be going for her SG (fingers crossed!) in May as well.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

big congrats!!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have to work this week otherwise I would go!
> 
> We have plans to go to the Orangeville show in March with Stark and possible Zefra too if I can manage to get it off of work.
> 
> Zeffie will be going for her SG (fingers crossed!) in May as well.


 
Good luck at the shows and with zefras' SG


----------

